# Canary Wood bowls



## dustmaker (Dec 7, 2008)

Couple segmented bowls made with canary wood flooring. Trinket boxes are canary wood and purpleheart.


----------



## cbrown1112 (Jan 9, 2013)

Very nice pieces, nice finish on them as well. What type of finish do you use?


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

man those are suuuuueeeeetttttttt :yes::yes:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Canarywood is one if my all time favorites. Love the smell and the great color variations.


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

Purple*hard*-----like a rock. Good stuff.I have one 120 footer on my property and a few 60-70 or so. No can touch. Only big branches can be cut until the foresters determine the center is rotting out. They said maybe in 20 years. I'll be sitting in my wheelchair, in my diaper, drunk, trying to figure out when and where I got a purple heart.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Them there look good


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice pieces Dusty,
canary wood is my all time favorite. Never met a piece I didn't like. Made my humidor out of it and also the gearshift knob for my jeep.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Tilaran said:


> Purple*hard*-----like a rock. Good stuff.I have one 120 footer on my property and a few 60-70 or so. No can touch. Only big branches can be cut until the foresters determine the center is rotting out. They said maybe in 20 years. I'll be sitting in my wheelchair, in my diaper, drunk, trying to figure out when and where I got a purple heart.


What do the foresters have to do with anything maybe it's just different here but if I find a tree that I like and will mill and all that I cut it down I don't have to ask anyone's permission


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Tommie Hockett said:


> What do the foresters have to do with anything maybe it's just different here but if I find a tree that I like and will mill and all that I cut it down I don't have to ask anyone's permission


The rules are most likely different in Costa Rica now -- the country has had a very high rate of deforestation. LINK.


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks For all the good words guys. Finished with gloss polyeurathane. Made two of the bowls and two boxes and they are sold.

Dustmaker


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Great bowl. I love the top.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

dustmaker said:


> Couple segmented bowls made with canary wood flooring. Trinket boxes are canary wood and purpleheart.


Beautiful work!!!


----------



## ru5611 (Aug 17, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful


----------

